

Using the gdb debugger with Go - anand-s
http://blog.codeship.com/using-gdb-debugger-with-go/

======
landr0id
I wonder if the author had tried using Delve
([https://github.com/derekparker/delve](https://github.com/derekparker/delve))
to see if that is any better/more featured for the problems he was having.

~~~
bampolampy
Someone tweeted about it shortly after my post when live, Delve does look
interesting and a lot more compatible with go in general, but there is
significant appeal around being able to use a general debugging tool with go.
It's the classic balance of solving a generic problem fairly well vs solving a
simple problem very well.

I'll certainly be watching delve closely and using it myself! I am sure I'd
have better luck having specific go issues resolved with the delve team since
it's a focussed project.

~~~
hmmdar
Check out Derek Parker's talk from GopherCon 2015. He provides specific
reasons gdb has difficulties with debugging Go programs, and why a tool which
specifically understands how Go functions is needed.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InG72scKPd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InG72scKPd4)

~~~
bampolampy
Fantastic! Thanks for sharing!

